#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Χημικός Μηχανικός με ΜΕΚ Γ Επεξ. Νερού & Διαχ. αποβλήτων και ΜΕΚ Β Βιομηχανικά - Ενεργειακά

## gio

Χημικός Μηχανικός με εμπειρία στην εκτέλεση / διαχείριση έργων και

με ΜΕΚ Γ στην κατηγορία Επεξεργασία Νερού & Διαχείρισης Αποβλήτων και ΜΕΚ Β στην κατηγορία Βιομηχανικά - Ενεργειακά,

αναζητεί να εργαστεί και να στελεχώσει ή μόνο να στελεχώσει εργοληπτική εταιρεία.

τηλ. επικοινωνίας: 69********

----------

